# Why isn't Moses Malone's number retired?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is a question aimed towards jsa and BEEZ mostly, but if anyone else has the answer it'd be appreciated. It's just one of those things that I don't understand, why isn't Moses Malone's number retired?

I wasn't old enough to have watched during his time on the Sixers, but from what I understand and have read, he was the final piece to the puzzle of their 1983 championship team. On that team they have three Sixers who's numbers are retired in Cheeks, Erving, and Bobby Jones who were well deserving as being key players not only for their time on the team, but in the Sixers history as well.

If it comes to his tenure, Moses was on the Sixers for four seasons, while Wilt was on it for three. While I'm not saying that Moses was the player that Wilt was in his prime, I just think that Moses should be honored the way other great Sixers have been.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

IM not certain what jsa has to ad to this, but if you have noticed you never see Moses Malone having any post NBA career ties to the Sixers. He had and has always had problems with the SIxers brass. Even though we have gone through various owners and presidents and things of the sort there has been something there that no one has ever been able to single out. If you ever listen to interviews when hes asked about his time with the Sixers he never has anything good to say about ANYONE really


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ah, so it's similar to Adrian Dantley's situation in Utah. That's too bad.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Ah, so it's similar to Adrian Dantley's situation in Utah. That's too bad.


Very, very similar IMO. Its very sad and disheartening, being that he played some of his best ball here as a Sixer


----------

